# Suche Frauen Ü35 für Endurotouren min. S2 auch mehrtägig



## Bergabmama (30. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche Frauen, die Lust haben mit mir technisch anspruchsvolle Touren zu machen.
Gerne auch mit Shuttle oder Bergbahnunterstützung. Muss aber nicht.

Bin für alle Vorschläge Eurerseits (aber S2 soll es schon sein ) offen aber auch in der Lage Touren zu planen und meinen Garmin zu bedienen.


Wäre super, wenn ich hier jemanden finden würde. Wenn nicht aus der Nähe (Raum Oberschwaben)
dann vielleicht von sonst woher für einen Mehrtagestrip.


----------



## SisterS (7. Februar 2018)

..ich glaub es noch gar nicht - eine 47 jährige Frau die es gerne knackig mag bergab und Ihren Garmin bedienen kann??! 

Falls Du noch Verstärkung suchst gerne melden bei mir - egal ob für Finale, Lermoos, Vinschgau oder die Trails am Gehrenberg......

Gruß
Sandra - 44 (so behauptet der Perso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergabmama (14. Februar 2018)

Freut mich riesig, dass sich hier tatsächlich jemand meldet!!!!
Bin leider seit Ende 2017 außer Gefecht wegen lädiertem Innenband und Meniskus.

Aber genug gejammert, unter diesen Umstände werde ich mich natürlich doppelt anstrengen um zurück auf's Bike zu kommen.
Melde mich gleich mal direkt ......

Gruß Antje


----------



## Messerharry (1. April 2018)

Da sich im Fatbike "Gentlemen only" Bereich auch gelegentlich Frauen reinmogeln, darf ich bestimmt auch mal hier...oder?
Bist du auf, nur Frauen als Mitfahrer festgelegt?
Meine Bergabräder kommen ziemlich zu kurz, darum bin ich mal hier rein gestolpert 

Gruß Harry


----------



## Bergabmama (2. April 2018)

Hallo Harry, 
habe nichts gegen Männer, aber nachdem ich schon vom Admin aus dem "Mitfahrerforum" "rausempfohlen " und ins "Ladies only" geschickt wurde, ist dieser Chat tatsächlich ganz speziell für die schwierige Suche nach MitfahrerINNEN gedacht. 

Ansonsten bike ich natürlich auch mit Jungs. Kannst also gerne mal mitradeln.

Gruß Antje


----------

